# Photoshop Elements installed but doesn't work



## brian09223 (Nov 5, 2013)

I installed Photoshop Elements on my computer since I don't need all the stuff CS6 has. When I go to Lightroom "edit in" Elements is there but when I choose it the edit screen comes up but not the picture I want to edit. I'm stumped. Any help would be great.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Brian. Which version of Elements?  And does it have all its updates applied?  Did Elements appear as the top editor, or did you have to add it manually?


----------



## brian09223 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm using Elements10. It's up to date but it's not the top editor, CS 6 is.


----------



## JulieM (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Brian,

It's likely that you've not selected the correct path when assigning PSE10 as the additional external editor.  You need to choose the .app file which is within the Support Files folder.  The full path is:  Applications/Adobe Photosop 10/Support Files/Adobe Photoshop Elements Editor.app.


----------



## brian09223 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks, I got it working.

Brian


----------

